# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Are there any 5'8 or so linemen in the NFL?

## Angel of death

I was always interested in this, it seems impossible no matter how big a 5'8 dude gets to make the NFL...(obviously 5'8 or lower)

----------


## kmc

I don't know of any lineman but as far as positions go that usually require size, I was alway impressed with Sam Mills. He played LB in the league for 12 years I think. He was 5'10 with ice skates on.

----------


## 1819

heeeeell no. you might find a nose tackle or a center around six feet. but no smaller than that. hard to find a kick returner that small these days. there are still a few guys at that hight floatin around but the're at the speed positions. well except kickers, and they dont really count. do they?

----------


## Jantzen4k

5'8 -> coners or safties

although zach thomas is listed at 5'10 (245lbs i think?)

close enough

----------


## BP85

Therer is a guy named booger kennedy who was an all-american like 2 years ago for north texas, he got drafted last year I think, he was only 5'10.l Every draft, there are a few d-lineman that get drafted in the 6th and 7th round who are under 6 ft. tall.l

----------


## 3Vandoo

Personally, I know all schools jump out their stats in term of heigh
I know 20 or so lineman with height or 6 2, 3 or 6 4 that are 5 10 or so.
Myself I was put on as 6'5" when im a good ole 6'2".

----------


## J.S.N.

london fletcher claims to be 5'9"

----------


## Juggernaut

I was a lineman in HS and Jr College....however when I got to MSU I was too small to play that position. Now days you need to be a monster if you want to play the front line.....but who really wants to play the line anyway? Pays to play another position.

----------


## Dude-Man

you can play rb at 5'8, as long as you're fast, strong, agile, have good vision, learn blocking schemes cold, have patience but are aggressive at the same time, and improvise well.

I don't know about being on the line though.

----------


## TheDfromGC

a few coaches may be 5'8 or shorter, but actually i doubt that...

----------


## 3Vandoo

try high heels, very good for the 40s

----------


## chicamahomico

It's not likely a person below 5'10 is anything but a kicker or in the defensive backfield. An O-Lineman should be minimum 5-10 and thats a stretch even if you are cream if the crop. There's a lot who are just as good and many times invites are heavily infuenced by stats.

----------


## Thedudex2000

I believe Dan Klecko is 5 foot 10, and weighs 280, he was drafted at d tackle, but he might play linebacker now. BUt lets remember, even though he wa short, he was a beast when he played for Rutgers. And also it doesnt hurt that he is Joe Klecko's son. I mean when ur dad made the pro bowl as a linebacker, d tackle and d end, they assume you are nice as ****

----------


## rebound

RB's, Wr's, DB's and KR/PR's

----------

